# Moving to Germany/Finding a university in Germany



## happybuddha

Hello, 

What are the steps to move to Germany as a student (from India) ? 
Is there a government website which lists the universities in Germany ? I came across this website as a starter : https://www.daad.de/deutschland/en/ But I have no idea if this isn't a sponsored website. 
All I want to do is avoid dodgy universities. 

Is this course correct => Select a course (with no tuition fee, understand that there may be some admin fee) -> apply for a student visa -> show funds of upto 8000 Euro -> move. 

Cheers,


----------



## g_n_a

happybuddha said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are the steps to move to Germany as a student (from India) ?
> Is there a government website which lists the universities in Germany ? I came across this website as a starter : https://www.daad.de/deutschland/en/ But I have no idea if this isn't a sponsored website.
> All I want to do is avoid dodgy universities.
> 
> Is this course correct => Select a course (with no tuition fee, understand that there may be some admin fee) -> apply for a student visa -> show funds of upto 8000 Euro -> move.
> 
> Cheers,


DAAD is the German Academic Exchange Service. They are the most reliable source.

and the course you've mentioned is correct.


----------



## happybuddha

g_n_a said:


> DAAD is the German Academic Exchange Service. They are the most reliable source.
> 
> and the course you've mentioned is correct.


Thanks for replying mate. Cheers.


----------



## Leoni Kappel

Hi... Thank you for sharing your interest. If you want to study in Germany you can contact a education consultancy service “Admissionatgermanunis” website. Where you can find all the information about Study in Germany. I hope this will help you.


----------



## Yarve

Hi happybudda,

I fully understand your concern and wanna ensure you the chance to meet a dodgy university is zero. But it's still possible to get an unfriendly answer from an unhappy official. But this is quite seldom if you are polite and ask clear open questions.

Your course is almost correct. 
#1 Select a course (with no tuition fee, understand that there may be some admin fee) I would say "select an university and a course". Most cources are in German but there are plenty of courses in English

Universities dont want to deal with absolute German language beginners but if your level is B2 (Common European Framework of Reference for Languages) they offer you free German cources until you reach level C2. Your benefits: while attending a German course at university you have 100% student status (with dormitory, Semesterticket, work permission for students)

The study is free, the Semester ticket cost 200-260 Euro pro semester. This depens on an university. I find this amound ridiculos low because you will get also "Semesterticket" which allows you to use the public transport and often also suburb and regional trains.

So your nest step is to search for the university and cources via "Hochschulkompass"
(I cannot submit an exact link, so just ask google)

The rest is fine (apply for a student visa -> show funds of upto 8000 Euro -> move. )

Feel free to ask more questions, I did this way from A until Z )))
Yarve aka Jaroslav Plotnikov


----------



## Tellus

Guess the TO could have been his study terminated..have a look at the date


----------

